# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Vanda Kotikova-Nissen, online Russian and Polish tutoring

## Vanda

Dear All! 
My name is Vanda Kotikova-Nissen. I am offering  Russian  and Polish lessons online, different levels, from the beginning to advanced. I have PhD in Russian and Polish and 6 years of teaching experience in Russia, Poland, Denmark and England. My specialization is Russian for the people with English as a mother tongue. For our lessons you will need SKYPE, MSN, microphone and a headset. If you are interested, please, contact me and we can discuss further details. The price is very moderate: 18 USD per hour, I live in Denmark and I also offer private lessons in Denmark.
I can also help you with different kinds of English-Russian-Polish translations
Thank you for reading my ad.

----------

